# Naming Help



## Mythology Music

Hello All

Nice to virtually meet you! I wonder if I might ask for a little assistance to do with naming. I've tentatively named a new composition Andantino but I'm really not sure how accurate this is. Would anyone be willing to advise on a more suitable name?

My knowledge in the field is limited and naming appears to be a very complicated subject from the research that I've done so far!

I don't want to be in breach of rules so thought that I would check before posting the link to the piece.

Best Regards
Atheen


----------



## jegreenwood

Hello Atheen,

Is your composition for ballet? This is the ballet forum (not one if the busier fora ).

You might want to look at the Today's Composers forum.


----------

